# Safe to buy Trek again



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Whew... I was worried there for a bit but I guess it's safe to buy Treks again.... maybe they will re-brand them as Lemonds now...

http://e.trekbikes.com/public/?q=pr...9.QV1v..kpy9.b..l.BJH1.a.UH9YZQ.UH9YZQ.CtOGSg


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I think too many bridges have been burned between Lemond and Trek for the reintroduction of the Lemond brand to happen.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I didn't buy my Madone because of what Armstrong did or didn't do when he was racing a Trek bike. I bought it because it fits better than a Norco and I didn't have enough cash for a Cervelo


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Crank-a-Roo said:


> I didn't buy my Madone because of what Armstrong did or didn't do when he was racing a Trek bike. I bought it because it fits better than a Norco and I didn't have enough cash for a Cervelo


I've never bought, or refrained from buying, a product because it was endorsed by a particular celebrity. I deal with retailers that I like and trust, and buy the product(s) they carry. 

I admire Greg LeMond very much. But all businesses, all of them, make decisions based on what's best for their bottom line. What they did sucked. No question. But it was a business decision. I could spend hours outlining my personal views on the oxymoron called "business ethics" in the 21st century corporate world, but it would be pissing in the wind. All 3 major US bike companies outsourced production to China and Taiwan, costing Americans their jobs (and yeah, I am aware that Cannondale is owned by a Canadian conglomerate). Trek keeping limited production here, in my book, counters what they did to screw over someone whom I've always liked and admired for his principles. A number of people in Wisconsin are still drawing paychecks as a result.

Better to support a local small business that happens to carry an unpopular product


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

When I got interested in buying a road bike back in '09/'10, I was vaguely aware of Lance. I got into cycling because the docs said I had to quit running...so my experience base was limited, and the nicest guy among the local bike shops happened to be a Trek dealer.

I still have and love my Trek 2.3--and plan on continuing to keep her. When I got my bike, I got more info on Lance, and was (and remain) awed--I bought one of his DVDs. But in all seriousness, it was like Lance endorsing my new interest instead of the opposite--he was pretty well-set by the time I started to pedal, .

I bear no animosity against LA...I've never been in his place, and while I'm saddened by all that's happened, I'm not in a place to judge.

But as to Trek, they make great bikes IMHO.


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

A lot of small reasons I bought a 2006 Madone - privately owned US company, made in the US (every little bit helps), custom Project One paint, price point, road it and liked it. There are better bikes, but all the small reasons do add up for me.
Had a Lemond before that. Bought it used and was just getting into road riding so I didn't know much about the brands. Knew of Greg Lemond, but didn't buy thte bike because of his name. Same way I didn't buy a Trek because Lance (or George Hincapie or Christian VV, etc.) rode them. Although I am sure some of the improvements were related to the racing Trek was doing.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought my 2002 Trek 5200 because it was the best bicycle being ridden by the best cyclist out there at the time. I still have and love that bicycle and ride it on special occasions and holidays. I actually started cycling during the Indurain years. I play Nike forged blades because Tiger does. I drink the water. Sue me.


----------



## gbh (Dec 10, 2012)

*Won't buy Trek*

I have ridden a Trek for years. I'm now replacing it with a new road bike, but I will not buy another Trek on principle. I care about business ethics, honesty and clean sport. I think that the way John Burke covered for Lance Armstrong way past the point there was overwhelming evidence of his cheating, and the shabby way that he dealt with a genuine American hero, Greg Lemond, were disgraceful. Avoiding his products is not much of a platform to express those views, but it's the only one I've got, so I'm going to use it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

gbh said:


> I have ridden a Trek for years. I'm now replacing it with a new road bike, but I will not buy another Trek on principle. I care about business ethics, honesty and clean sport. I think that the way John Burke covered for Lance Armstrong way past the point there was overwhelming evidence of his cheating, and the shabby way that he dealt with a genuine American hero, Greg Lemond, were disgraceful. Avoiding his products is not much of a platform to express those views, but it's the only one I've got, so I'm going to use it.


Well, then you might as well not buy Oakley sunglasses, or Giro helmets, while you're at it. After all, it was LeMond who helped popularize Oakleys among cyclists.


----------



## gbh (Dec 10, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> Well, then you might as well not buy Oakley sunglasses, or Giro helmets, while you're at it. After all, it was LeMond who helped popularize Oakleys among cyclists.


Now that you mention it, no, I won't buy Oakleys again. There was at least one person from Oakley who knew that Armstrong was doping as early as 1998 and who was forced to lie about it for years afterwards. Nor will I buy any Nike product: again, they stood by Armstrong long after the evidence of his cheating had become overwhelming, plus they facilitiated Armstrong's methods to extract personal wealth out Livestrong.

I appreciate that my own personal boycott is meaningless in the scheme of things, and I'm not telling anyone else how they should spend their money, but this is what I have chosen to do.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

gbh said:


> I have ridden a Trek for years. I'm now replacing it with a new road bike, but I will not buy another Trek on principle. I care about business ethics, honesty and clean sport. I think that the way John Burke covered for Lance Armstrong way past the point there was overwhelming evidence of his cheating, and the shabby way that he dealt with a genuine American hero, Greg Lemond, were disgraceful. Avoiding his products is not much of a platform to express those views, but it's the only one I've got, so I'm going to use it.


LOL, talk about over reaction! While you can certainly do whatever you want, you can most certainly tie most products back to something seedy. The point is that they did separate themselves from him and are moving on while still supporting a great foundation. 

Just bought a Madone 2.3 and love it!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If anyone's going to limit themselves to brands never associated with a doper, then they might as well stick to Huffy. 

And there are plenty of reasons to boycott Nike even without the LA angle. :thumbsup:


----------



## gbh (Dec 10, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> If anyone's going to limit themselves to brands never associated with a doper, then they might as well stick to Huffy.


LOL - fair point!

In seriousness, though, I do think that what Nike, Trek and Oakley did goes beyond "being associated". I believe that there were people in each of those organizations who were fully aware that Armstrong was cheating, and they all covered for him right up to the point at which it began to damage their sales. To my mind, that is an ethical lapse that goes way beyond just sponsoring someone who turns out to have doped.

Trek's case is even worse, because they shafted Greg Lemond's business specifically because Armstrong was upset that Lemond wouldn't shut up about doping. They literally chose between supporting someone they knew was a lying fraud, and supporting Greg Lemond, who has come out of the last few years looking like the last honest man in cycling.

Anyway, I'm not suggesting that others should share my view of their ethics, but I do think it's important to appreciate the facts.


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I never liked Trek that well during the Lance period. I mostly just did not care for the bikes. I like the looks of the new stuff coming out and the design ideas they are coming out with. I have never owned one but may buy one some day. I have always preferred Italian bikes but I don't see much point buying a bike for it's supposed Italian pedigree that is made in asia. I don't really care about the doping thing. I have through for years they were all doping anyway.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

gbh said:


> I have ridden a Trek for years. I'm now replacing it with a new road bike, but I will not buy another Trek on principle. I care about business ethics, honesty and clean sport. I think that the way John Burke covered for Lance Armstrong way past the point there was overwhelming evidence of his cheating, and the shabby way that he dealt with a genuine American hero, Greg Lemond, were disgraceful. Avoiding his products is not much of a platform to express those views, but it's the only one I've got, so I'm going to use it.


I'll buy your trek from you


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking at the way business runs, is it the fact that no other rider doped or lied about it or just that Lance was tested repeatedly and was reportedly never positive? That had to go way beyond Trek. I am looking at a 3.1 and a giant defy composite 2, but can't start a thread till I have 5 post to ask for input. No dog in the race, just getting to 5.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Crank-a-Roo said:


> I didn't buy my Madone because of what Armstrong did or didn't do when he was racing a Trek bike. I bought it because it fits better than a Norco and I didn't have enough cash for a Cervelo


I won't buy a Trek because of the way they treated LeMond and because you don't spend that much time that close to a rider for years without knowing he is doping.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> And there are plenty of reasons to boycott Nike even without the LA angle. :thumbsup:


Yeah, like sponsoring a dog killer. I have not bought Nike since they sponsored Vick. As far as Trek, My 6 series SSL was a good bike. I currently own a couple Cervelo's, but my wife is still on a 6 series Madone. Good bikes...

...and I buy Oakley because they make great glasses, are a local company and have great service.


----------

